# What breeds are these hens?



## dls1987 (Aug 1, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what breed these hens are? Thanks!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

#1 Buff Orpington
#2 &3 Red Sex Links 
#4 Black white bird is a roo


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

3 of them look like Red Stars or Red sex links.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was thinking BO on the first bird too but we all know I stink when it comes to IDing anything that isn't a Silkie.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I thought BO on the first one too.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

That's was my first thought on that one as well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I got one right. Finally.


----------



## GitaBooks (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks to me like all the hens are Red-stars/Cinnamon Queens/Red Sex-link hens because of their shape and coloration. The rooster looks to be a Silver-pencilled Rock.

They look very content to chill in their run. : )


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks like a buff Orpington and red sex links to me the rooster I would go with a rock look to me. I found out I have 2 red sex links and where I have 3 pure white hens or cockerels I am wondering if one is the rooster?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's almost like common sense would say 3 red sex links and a roo. That would include the Orp. But she looks like an Orp.


----------



## GitaBooks (Feb 12, 2016)

The top hen is not the correct shape or color to be a Buff Orpington. They have lighter leg skin, thicker feathering, a smaller comb and no white showing through on the back or streaks of gold on the neck. I keep both breeds, and white it can be hard to tell the difference, the buff birds are lighter and more orange with less of a "red/gold" look to them.


----------

